# problema con portatil



## herria (Dic 17, 2009)

tengo un portatil al que se le pelo el cable del cargador a la altura de donde se enchufa al protatil y tubo un corto y desde eso no enciende.

se me da bien el soldador pero nos e que piezas testear paver kual peude aber muerto.

os pongo foto.
en rojo esta donde entra la corriente y asta donde ba.

http://www.herriadigital.com/r55entera.jpg
http://www.herriadigital.com/r55placa.JPG

aber si me podeis ayudar.

saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## MarkRom (Feb 27, 2010)

Que no enciende, ¿el portatil o el cargador? Si es el portatil, seguramente se quemo un diodo o alguna protección que tenga el mainboard en la parte de entrada de energía, o sino en el peor de los casos se quemo en mainboard y se tendra que reemplazar por otro nuevo. Si se quemo el cargador se puede revisar si se quemo el fusible interno o algun otro dispositivo. antes de cambiar el fusible del cargador reemplaza el cable y verifica que no este en cortocircuito.


----------



## herria (Mar 3, 2010)

no el cable esta descartado es algo de placa seguro.

se soldar bien con mi estacion de soldadura pero electronica toy pez que fusibles y diodos me recomiendas mirar ?¿


saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 3, 2010)

tus enlaces indican... page no found!

Y si no enciende, es porque el corto pertenece. Si estas seguro que ya no hay corto, entonces busca el fusible de adentro.


----------



## herria (Mar 3, 2010)

ya e subido las imagenes de la placa prueba de nuevo aber si me puedes decir que fusibles mirar.

http://www.herriadigital.com/r55entera.jpg
http://www.herriadigital.com/r55placa.JPG

saludos y gracias


----------



## MarkRom (Mar 4, 2010)

Saludos, Si el cargador no es el problema entonces más que seguro que es la placa. En la fotografía de la placa se puede ver en la parte que he marcado algunos componentes SMD, no los distingo bien pero parecen ser diodos. hay que probarlos con un multímetro. Hace tiempo un disco duro que tenía entro en cortocircuito y tambien tenia uno de estos diodos smd (de color negro usualmente), lo que hice fue sacarlo y efectivamente estaba en corto, lo cambié por otro y funcionó.  El diodo me parece que es la proteccion contra cortocircuito. Lo que se puede hacer es seguir desde donde dice DC-in y verificar si existe algún otro componente dañado. Puede talvez ser un condensador (de color marrón usualmente) Pero solo se me ocurre que puede ser esa parte, si no es ahí el daño, sería muy complicado encontrar la falla. Entonces a comprar una placa nueva...

Ah me olvidaba, por cierto las placas de Mainboard tienen doble lado puede que los diodos se encuentren por ahí cerca del conector DC-in pero al otro lado, revisar esa parte. Saludos!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

si precisamente tengo esa duda... tu problema es que la fuente sigue sin funcionar o ya funciona y la portatil no enciende?


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Si el corto fue hecho a la entrada de la portatil, nunca podra haberse quemado. A titulo de que? lo mas probable que sea el secundario del cargador..


----------



## herria (Mar 4, 2010)

tengo otro cargador y sige sin encender la portatil


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Es de similares caracteristicas? que tension/corriente entrega? que polaridad tiene en el conector?

Y con baterias anda? con una fuente auxiliar conectada en los bornes de la bateria anda?


----------



## MarkRom (Mar 4, 2010)

Yo creo que para salir de dudas hay que hacer los siguientes pasos
Revisar las caracteristicas del cargador, el voltaje y corriente con un multímetro. Si el cargador (original) enciende y entrega corriente se puede descartar el cargador.Revisar tambien que el cable no este en corto.
Probar el computador con un cargador de similares caracteristicas al original, porque el computador no enciende si le conectamos un cargador con diferente voltaje. Conectar el cargador sin batería porque aveces las baterias se dañan y el computador no enciende. Si el computador sigue sin encender, es falla del computador.
Si el cargador es la falla se puede revisarlo justamente en el secundario del cargador original. Revisar los cables y fisibles internos del cargador. Pero si es el computador, en la foto de arriba se puede revisar la parte de entrada. Con un multímetro usando el óhmetro se puede segir las pistas que llevan la corriente hasta ver en donde se corta. Puede que se haya quemado el diodo de entrada o esté en corto.
Y si pasa energía... No sé que más se dañará en un cortocircuito de la placa. Creo que ahi tocará descartar LA PLACA(y comprar otra ji ji ji) o seguir investigando..


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

Pues a veces las pistas se queman, y como son placas con multipistas, es probable que una pista oculta este abierta. ya me ha pasado, pero para eso hay que desarmar todita la portatil para sacar la placa madre.


----------



## plba00 (Mar 9, 2010)

estoy de acuerdo con Markrom, verdad primero tienes que revisar el cargador si a la salida de este te esta dando alimentacion que deben ser unos 16 o 15 volt en dependencia de la lapto, acuerdate que estos transformadores son fuentes conmutadas. Debes de tener un multimetro para poder reparar por que a siegas no vas a dar con el problema no es cambiar por cambiar ok 
saludos y postea resultados


----------

